# A Noob to ISOM Buying- Help!



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll make a short repost-

Before I made my original mistake.....

I have only smoked one ISOM- a Cohiba SIGLO I. I really enjoyed it, it had a very interesting and spicy flavour that I loved.

I am thinking of possibly purchasing a box, but they are a bit pricy IMO. I am a starving college student heh...

So I was wondering if this was a good choice for a first ISOM purchase (I would say yes, as I liked the smoke a whole lot the one time i had it) and if there are any better values or similar tasting cigars out there.

I don't have a local vendor that I have faith in to try a variety of ISOMs...just a shady one....hmm..

But thanks for any and all help everyone.

And I apologize once again!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

someone might wanna take care of this...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Cleanup in Aisle 4


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

TechMetalMan, please edit your post and delete the link.

It is strictly forbidden and frowned upon to discuss sources for Illegal Cuban commodities. 

Nothing personal, it just breaks rule numero uno.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry guys...should have read all the stickies first... :hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

TechMetalMan said:


> Sorry guys...should have read all the stickies first... :hn


No problem bro, the rest of the post was fine. Just don't link to any source site's nor discuss prices on the board. That's usually a no-no.

Now, to the question... yes the Cohiba Siglo I's are good. However IMO, if you really want to try some awesome Cohiba's, pick up some of the Sig III's. They're definitely good with that nice Cohiba flavor and just the right amount of cream.

You should also check out the "Habanos For Beginners" thread as there are many good recommendations there on smokes to try out, especially in the sizes you prefer.

Aw hell with it.... shoot me a PM and I'll send you nice little sampler of sticks that you can sample and see which ones you really prefer. That way you'll have a broader range of choices when you're ready to make a purchase. And you will have tried more than 1 Cuban smoke. PM me.

XXX


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Your question was fine but as Dustin said....
"It is strictly forbidden and frowned upon to discuss sources for Illegal Cuban commodities." 

BTW think Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll make a short repost-

Before I made my original mistake.....

I have only smoked one ISOM- a Cohiba SIGLO I. I really enjoyed it, it had a very interesting and spicy flavour that I loved.

I am thinking of possibly purchasing a box, but they are a bit pricy IMO. I am a starving college student heh...

So I was wondering if this was a good choice for a first ISOM purchase (I would say yes, as I liked the smoke a whole lot the one time i had it) and if there are any better values or similar tasting cigars out there.

I don't have a local vendor that I have faith in to try a variety of ISOMs...just a shady one....hmm..

But thanks for any and all help everyone.

And I apologize once again!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> No problem bro, the rest of the post was fine. Just don't link to any source site's nor discuss prices on the open board. That's usually a no-no.
> 
> Now, to the question... yes the Cohiba Siglo I's are good. However IMO, if you really want to try some awesome Cohiba's, pick up some of the Sig III's. They're definitely good with that nice Cohiba flavor and just the right amount of cream.
> 
> ...


On my way to Habanos for Beginners!

And KVM- I'll look into those. Are they similar to SI's?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Think PSD4's, RASS, JL2 etc....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> No problem bro, the rest of the post was fine. Just don't link to any source site's nor discuss prices on the open board. That's usually a no-no.
> 
> Now, to the question... yes the Cohiba Siglo I's are good. However IMO, if you really want to try some awesome Cohiba's, pick up some of the Sig III's. They're definitely good with that nice Cohiba flavor and just the right amount of cream.
> 
> ...


Tough to turn down that offer WTG X...Dave


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> . . . a good choice for a first ISOM purchase . . .


Whoa, you know _Island's_ can be very expensive - what with setting up a government, raking out the beachs and all. Start with something smaller - like a tshirt or a good _Cuban Cigar_ - 



> . . . you should also check out the "Habanos For Beginners" . . .


This is a must! Read it, re-read it, print it out and stick it in your wallet. Also known as the _Habanos Bible For Beginners_. Good stuff, excellent advice!



> . . . shoot me a PM and I'll send you nice little sampler of sticks . . .


Who says Santa Claus only visits once a year - you need to be all over this offer !!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck with it all -

Ron


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Another fine example of how a true BOTL takes care of noobs in this community. Well done Dustin! 

TechMetalMan, you have been taken under the wing of one of the best. Congrats.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

WTG lascivious - take heed Techmetalman for here your Cuban education begins! IMO you cant go wrong with Party shorts to develop your palate and not blow your budget.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, wholeheartedly, for everyone's advice and help :w 

I absolutely took lascivious up on his offer. That's an amazing thing for him to do for me. 

This board is just an awesome little community, everyone here is so generous and kind. Like I was telling lascivious I am glad that no one ragged on me super bad for my thread mistake. I made a bad one, but everyone was helpful and didn't act like I was a dumbass (even though I felt like one!).

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey bro,
No problem. This is the way of our community. Like my Signature says, I really do think ClubStogie is creating a different kind of cigar smoking community. Maybe its just me and my naivete but I've never seen kindness and generosity like I've experienced on this board.

This is just my way of paying it back to the community that has always been so good to me. And one day TechMetal, when you're able to... you'll do the same for another newb.


ClubStogie rocks!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

TechMetalMan said:


> Thanks everyone, wholeheartedly, for everyone's advice and help :w
> 
> I absolutely took lascivious up on his offer. That's an amazing thing for him to do for me.
> 
> This board is just an awesome little community, everyone here is so generous and kind. Like I was telling lascivious I am glad that no one ragged on me super bad for my thread mistake. I made a bad one, but everyone was helpful and didn't act like I was a dumbass (even though I felt like one!).


LasciviousXXX has been the gracious recepient of many a bomb & gift. This is just the way the gorillas here at CS Pay It Forward.

Enjoy!:dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm positive that I will enjoy! I'll post reviews of my thoughts as I get around to smoking them, but I think I will only have about 1 a week mixed in with 1 or 2 NC's.

I can't wait really! :dr


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> I'll make a short repost-
> 
> Before I made my original mistake.....
> 
> ...


I am pretty much in the same boat as you. Just pulled the trigger on a box of boli pcs. For the price you cant beat it.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I am pretty much in the same boat as you. Just pulled the trigger on a box of boli pcs. For the price you cant beat it.


That is a cigar I see mentioned a lot here, that and Partagas Shorts and PSD4's I think.

I'm gonna have to look into those some more!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I love the Trini Reyes myself.. XXX, that was an outstanding offer! VERY COOL!
Scott


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I see trini reyes a lot as well....going to look into those.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm a newb here as well and had heard that some of the Gurkha's as well as the Tatuaje may be a close substitute for a Habanos. Is there any truth to this and if so which lines are the best? I would truly like to try a cuban, but at this time I will stick with what I can get.

I did try a Gurkha Expedition Toro and it was very smooth, but medium. i think I'm looking for something a little stronger. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

kjd2121 said:


> I'm a newb here as well and had heard that some of the Gurkha's as well as the Tatuaje may be a close substitute for a Habanos. Is there any truth to this and if so which lines are the best? I would truly like to try a cuban, but at this time I will stick with what I can get.
> 
> I did try a Gurkha Expedition Toro and it was very smooth, but medium. i think I'm looking for something a little stronger. Thanks for the advice.


IMO, and its not a very good one I'm sure , no NC can be substituted for a Habano. The same as no Honduran Cigar can be substituted for a Nicaraguan. They're all different and good in their own right. Now, having said that, I really enjoy some of the new Tatuaje offerings. Very good and tasty. Not too terribly complex but good flavor.

I'm not a fan of Gurkha that much but there are a couple of winners within their ranks.
Also, try the Graycliff line. Excellent flavors on some of their higher end smokes, probably one of my favorite NC's.

You'd like to try a Cuban? Well I've already hit one newb in this thread but since you live in Phoenix, if you ever come up to Sedona, let me know and we'll meet up and have a few together.

Dustin
XXX


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> IMO, and its not a very good one I'm sure , no NC can be substituted for a Habano. The same as no Honduran Cigar can be substituted for a Nicaraguan. They're all different and good in their own right. Now, having said that, I really enjoy some of the new Tatuaje offerings. Very good and tasty. Not too terribly complex but good flavor.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Gurkha that much but there are a couple of winners within their ranks.
> Also, try the Graycliff line. Excellent flavors on some of their higher end smokes, probably one of my favorite NC's.
> ...


Hey X,I just want to say that you are a great example of what a gorilla "should" be! Noobs and FOGs alike should take notice and try to emulate you.Your generosity never ceases to amaze me...Dave


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Dustin for the offer. I appreciate your thoughts on the Gurkha's as well.

Kevin


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Hey X,I just want to say that you are a great example of what a gorilla "should" be! Noobs and FOGs alike should take notice and try to emulate you.Your generosity never ceases to amaze me...Dave


Yes he is.

I am a semi-noob, but I am going to be teaching a friend locally here all about cigars. Already linked him to many Cigar Beginner sites and I am gonna gift him a few cigars and teach him the experience of smoke.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> Hey X,I just want to say that you are a great example of what a gorilla "should" be! Noobs and FOGs alike should take notice and try to emulate you.Your generosity never ceases to amaze me...Dave


I'm just doing what has been done to me by the board. In my small way, its my way of saying thanx to the community that has taken such good care of me.



TechMetalMan said:


> I am a semi-noob, but I am going to be teaching a friend locally here all about cigars. Already linked him to many Cigar Beginner sites and I am gonna gift him a few cigars and teach him the experience of smoke.


Such is the way of ClubStogie... good job bro!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You'd like to try a Cuban? Well I've already hit one newb in this thread but since you live in Phoenix, if you ever come up to Sedona, let me know and we'll meet up and have a few together.
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


This is an offer you cannot refuse!!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I definately won't refuse the offer. It's just that the few times I get to Sedona I usually have the wife and/or kids in tow. That kind of ruins the whole relaxation factor. - "Are you done yet, Can we go yet???"


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

This place is awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------

